# Coming for a reccy!!



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi! my partner and I are coming to the Algarve next week for a holiday to check it out as everything we've heard and read ticks a lot of boxes when it comes to somewhere to live. My partner has a pension but I will need part time work, I' currently play in local pubs and hotels playing guitar and singing to backing tracks. I do everything from Frank Sinatra to the Kings of Leon... and my Glaswegian accent means I do damn good covers of Proclaimers songs!! 

Cn anyone tell me - Is there a reasonable chance I could get work in the bars, hotels etc in and around the Algarve - say maybe 2-3 gigs a week? or is the market saturated?

My partner and I also do a separate acoustic duo doing upbeat feel good songs... maybe more suitable for cafes or more quiet, intimate venues. Again, would we have a chance at getting a few bookings from time to time?

We're not looking to earn 'big time' - we live quite modestly. Any thoughts, observations, ideas would be gratefully received!
Stuart

(also looking forward to supporting Portugal in the semi finals of the Euros next week!!) :clap2:


----------

